# Opinion: What would it take for a beginner to finish a dog (AKC)?



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

I have a strong interest in conformation showing (as well as obedience but that’s another thread🙂) I have about 7+ years of pet grooming experience (not currently a groomer but have all my supplies), lots of dog knowledge and training skills but no direct showing experience. What do you think it would take for me to finish a male toy to champion? Leaving this a little open ended on purpose 

oh also Im in the LA area and would want to do it locally (shows within 200 miles)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Phaz23 said:


> I have a strong interest in conformation showing (as well as obedience but that’s another thread🙂) I have about 7+ years of pet grooming experience (not currently a groomer but have all my supplies), lots of dog knowledge and training skills but no direct showing experience. What do you think it would take for me to finish a male toy to champion? Leaving this a little open ended on purpose
> 
> oh also Im in the LA area and would want to do it locally (shows within 200 miles)



From my observational experience in AKC the chances of finishing are slim to none for owner handlers, but UKC is much more likely.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

To get an AKC championship, you would need a professional handler. There are so many insiders, and internal politics that a newbie would be overwhelmed. As far as obedience, though, absolutely you can shine as a beginner.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

We used to have a member here with 2 toy poodles (I’m blanking on her name, but she introduced us to PeggyTheParti) and she showed her dog Matisse to his AKC championship with help from her breeder. So try asking that fab breeder of yours to mentor you or introduce you to someone who will.

Also, the UKC idea is a good one. Everyone is an owner-handler per the rules. Best of all they have a Total Dog award for dogs that qualify in conformation and performance events at the same trial. Neutered/spayed dogs have their own category, so you can continue on regardless of repro choices.

AKC is hard for owner-handlers, but don’t let that stop you. As long as you are having fun- whynot go for it? Maybe check out New To Showing Poodles on FB.


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Newport’s right. You miss 100% of the shots you don’t take 

My observations that make owner handled challenging are below.

1. Dogs on the road with pro handlers get way more practice than we do. That means more time in front of judges, more time to know your competition, more time to perfect your presentation of the dog. This is their job and they are good at it.
2. Show grooming is hard, but I’m also not a professional groomer. You gotta know your dog’s structure and the breed standard both in detail to get it right. We don’t always get it right. Where do I shave the neck down to? How much hair on the chest is too much? Oh hey look we’re waiting to walk in the ring and I forgot to groom the tail (true story).
3. Expense. We have containers full of crap, show leashes this length, that length, some color I bought and actually hate on my dog (let’s just throw $50 on the ground and pee on it), martingale, snake chain, nylon collars... just because we didn’t know really what worked best for us. We have an expensive stand dryer that pets don’t need.
4. Time. If you’re trying to finish your championship quickly, all your hotel/gas/RV/training/entry fees will be in a short period of time, so that could present a cash flow problem. If you take a long time to finish your championship (thank you corona) you’ll be maintaining show coat for a VERY long time. Like, you better think brushing and banding is a fun hobby. Oh you wanted to try that super cute modern clip in the Kalstone book? Nope, sorry, you have 2 choices until you’re done with CH.
5. Finding majors. Sometimes it’s hard to identify shows close enough for you to compete for the points you need, especially your major wins. A pro handler not limited by location could travel wherever to compete for points.
6. Quality. Make sure a dog that’s shown OH is worthy of a championship title before you go spending time and money on work that won’t pay off. Obviously we don’t want any dogs shown that aren’t worthy, but especially for OH since even if you don’t “show” well, the dog still deserves it 

All that said, we’re having a good time. Maybe ask yourself why you’re interested in showing OH. If it’s to educate yourself and have fun with your dog, cool, try it. If it’s to get a CH for your dog ASAP so you can do other things, leave it to a pro. If you try it out and it’s not for you, no shame in calling a pro in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Thank you all, I so appreciate your honesty. I think if I do end up with a show prospect, we’re going to train train train but use that time for fun and bonding. I don’t want to traumatize my puppy or have them miss out on their childhood lol. I think after a year of training and entering a couple of shows, Ill have an idea if showing is my forte and if not Ill call in the professionals who will then have a more mature and ready dog to work with, saving us all to time (and me money lol).
Im a self taught programmer and have a masters degree though so doing hard things doesnt scare me. Im sure the harder I find showing the more determined I will be to master it. 😂


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

While it is quicker and easier to hire a professional handler, you just might be a good candidate for doing it yourself. You will need to very carefully observe the professional handlers to see what the current "style" is. Daniel Chavez is a professional handler in your area - take a close look at how he presents his dogs.

It will take time to learn what different judges prefer so you do not waste money on someone who does not like the type of your dog or the way you present it. Work with your dog until you can stand in front of him/her and keep rapt attention. A really well-trained show dog knows to move a leg if you shift your weight or take a tiny step forward or backward (or just shift your weight). Have someone watch you gait your dog so you can figure out just how fast to move to get the dog's best stride. If you do not move smoothly yourself, work on your own movement to make it smooth. See if any of the clubs in your area offer conformation classes where you learn to show your own dog to best advantage.

Handling a toy poodle is much, much easier than handling a standard because you do not have to develop a smooth, long-striding run. Instead, you need to walk with long, smooth strides. Believe me when I tell you that if you walk with a short, choppy gait your dog will imitate you! Also practice picking up your dog and putting it on the table without messing up that carefully sprayed coat. Did you know that if, after setting the dog's front feet close to the front of the table, you gently pull backward on the tail, s/he will lean forward a bit? That makes the dog look really nice - firmer back, better rear angulation. 

So practice and go for it!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Newport said:


> Also, the UKC idea is a good one. Everyone is an owner-handler per the rules. Best of all they have a Total Dog award for dogs that qualify in conformation and performance events at the same trial. Neutered/spayed dogs have their own category, so you can continue on regardless of repro choices.


I found a total of 3 UKC events in a 400 mile radius of Albuquerque. UKC is not very popular in the West.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Johanna said:


> I found a total of 3 UKC events in a 400 mile radius of Albuquerque. UKC is not very popular in the West.


Yes UKC seems to not have a presence out here. I also don't believe the breeder is going to agree to UKC, I would be afraid to even ask her about haha


----------

